# need to get at drivers side speaker!!



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

I just got a 1992 Maxima from some friend of the family a couple days ago. There is a really annoying sqeaking noise and thumping noise from the front drives speaker. The sound comes in and out so i think its just a bad connection. I was just wondering if anyone knew how to or a good place to learn how to take the door panel off so I could get at the speaker to rewire the speaker (or most likely solder the wire in better)
Thanks


----------



## Armor01 (Mar 4, 2004)

What kind of system do you have? If it is a Bose system then it probably will be the amps. This sytem has an Amp per speaker and when they go "WOW!
Sounds bad and breaks up etc... Check out the web sight below. They explain alot more and it isn't cheap. I was told that if it is too costly, replace the speakers and the radio because each part needs the other and just replacing speakers tells the radio something diff and "POW" blown speakers. Check out the sight. 

http://www.carstereohelp.com/


----------

